# Altanus Flieger - Unitas



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice vintage look...wear it well;-)


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, it's acutually one of the best watches money can buy comparing to the beauty and quality of it ;-) So unexpensive, so niiiice :-D


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice watch, on my favourite strap...:-! :-! :-! 

Great combo..:gold


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Hirsch Carbon rules! :-D


----------



## khanh (May 3, 2006)

Nice watch MSAINT!!:-! Where do you buy it, and how affordable is it?
I found the Altanus website, but it is in Italy and it does not said where else the company sell their watch, apart from Italy. I particularily like the "classic" range ( similar to your watch, but i did not see your model), and the "reserve de marche" range.
http://http://www.altanus.com/home.php?Pos=company

Khanh


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

khanh said:


> Nice watch MSAINT!!:-! Where do you buy it, and how affordable is it?
> I found the Altanus website, but it is in Italy and it does not said where else the company sell their watch, apart from Italy. I particularily like the "classic" range ( similar to your watch, but i did not see your model), and the "reserve de marche" range.
> http://http://www.altanus.com/home.php?Pos=companyKhanh


Thanks Khanh! :thanks
My pilot watch was purchased on e-Bay for 114€ incuding tracking and signed for delivery (payment in Germany EEC / posted from Swizerland).
The seller is Uhren-baron : http://search.ebay.fr/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZuhrenQ2dbaron.
I don't know if he still has this Altanus as three friends from my other watch forum (a french forum) bought it just after I did but it worth asking for :-!

Altanus is a Swiss company (owned by an italian company) but mainly distributed in Swiss and Italy


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Sunny today, perfect weather to pop up the camera:


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice photos! I always enjoy yours with the backgrounds you use :-!
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

BruceS said:


> Very nice photos! I always enjoy yours with the backgrounds you use :-!
> Cheers,
> Bruce


Thank you very much Bruce! :thanks
I like propaganda posters, art deco and, of course, architecture so I use illustrations from the books I own as background when it's sunny enough ;-)


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Dano (Sep 15, 2006)

MSaint:
I have also acquired an Altanus Flieger from "Uhren-Baron" on ebay recently, and love the watch! It has a great nostalgic look, which exactly suits my taste.

I am curious about the black band that you have on yours, where did you obtain it?

Any details would be appreciated.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Dan, This watch has a killer look :-!and a ridiculous price:-D (and I love the UNITAS). 
The watch band is a HIRSCH CARBON purchased on eBay, it's the "old" pointy model, the new one are a bit longer and have a square end but the general look is the same (not talking about the great quality familiar to this brand:gold)


----------

